# Simple, Easy, Quick, Delicious & Nutritious



## Lara (Aug 2, 2015)

*Banana Pancakes using only 2 ingredients:
*(only thing I would change in the video is to oil pan with a heat tolerant oil…oil oil is not heat tolerant. Try Sunflower oil or Avocado oil)


----------



## Lara (Aug 3, 2015)

*Balsamic Onion Flower*
I use Aged Balsamic Vinegar from Trader Joes


----------



## Lara (Aug 3, 2015)

*Zucchini Parmesan Crisps
*You can use parmesan that is pre-grated to save time but isn't as fresh tasting. 
Serve your favorite dipping sauce.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey Lara, Thanks ever so much. I'd tired your banana pancakes and they were great. Normally I don't click on recipe threads because I usually find them beyond my very limited culinary skills, but I had no excuse not to try the pancakes.


----------



## Lara (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for letting me know how they turned out for you, Josiah. 
Pancakes with only 2 ingredients is crazy (see post #1). Gluten Free, 
Dairy Free, low cal, no processed sugar yet sweet enough not to 
need maple syrup...and a great combination of carbs & protein.

I made them too!!! This was my breakfast this morning and didn't even need pancake 
syrup  because they're sweet enough as is. Make sure your bananas are nice and ripe:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2015)

Mmmmm Lara, you're making me hungry!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 5, 2015)

Mmm....I'm going to try those pancakes.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2015)

I tried those pancakes last night Lara with very ripe bananas ..it works very well, it's _extremely_ quick...buttt, for me it needs something added to it to make it more tasty, I just can't work out what, I did think about adding maple syrup but I wasn't sure.....thanks tho' for the recipe..


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I tried those pancakes last night Lara with very ripe bananas ..it works very well, it's _extremely_ quick...buttt, for me it needs something added to it to make it more tasty, I just can't work out what, I did think about adding maple syrup but I wasn't sure.....thanks tho' for the recipe..



What about some smashed up berries or some honey?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 5, 2015)

Lara, I bought bananas today but I like them with a little bit of green at the tip, so thanks for the reminder about using a very ripe banana. I’let let the largest one sit out for a few days then try the pancakes and let you know.

Holly, for an extra zing maybe a dash of cinnamon and a couple drops of really good quality vanilla…?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks AC and Annie I'll try both of your suggestions..particularly like the idea of the Vanilla extract and the berries...


----------



## ndynt (Aug 5, 2015)

My first thought...with the banana and coconut oil was crushed pineapple.  Could add a little stevia and boil down the liquid.


----------



## Lara (Aug 5, 2015)

Tasty suggestions everyone. I noticed that too holly. There's just a little something and then I thought of what it is. It's already sweet enough so I don't think it's sweets needed although all the suggestions were great pairings but…..drumbroll…..I think we're all so use to a little salt with eggs and without salt the eggs have little flavor…maybe a pinch of salt would help. I thought about using butter to the pan instead of coconut oil. Butter has salt in it, would brown the pancakes nicely too, but then it wouldn't be as healthy. The riper the bananas the sweeter the pancake. I had to blot some of the coconut oil off with a napkin…a little goes a long way.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2015)

Funny you should say that Lara, because my immediate thought on tasting them was that it needed salt...then I thought 'don't be daft' salt on banana?...but yes it could be as simple as that. I'll try that next time before adding anything extra..


----------



## ndynt (Aug 5, 2015)

First thing I thought of too, Lara and Holly....that I would add a pinch of salt.  Sounds more like a fritter than a pancake, does it taste like one?


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 5, 2015)

OK gals, when you perfect it, let's call everyone in and eat 'em...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2015)

ndynt said:


> First thing I thought of too, Lara and Holly....that I would add a pinch of salt.  Sounds more like a fritter than a pancake, does it taste like one?



No Nona it doesn't taste like a fritter because it's cooked in such little oil and the ripe banana makes it quite mushy  it's actually is very soft... even though the cooked result looks like a pancake.. it's neither firm as a  a pancake nor crispy like a fritter. You can pick it up with your fingers and eat it like a pancake but it would be better with a fork..


----------



## imp (Aug 5, 2015)

Whatever happened to my Transylvania Liver Dumplings?    imp


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2015)

Lie back down in yer coffin Drac... layful: it's still daylight..


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

Official Results from me.  My wife just made them with the pinch of salt.  My verdict:  Very good.  I ate it without anything on it at all, au Naturale and it was very good.  We'll do this from time to time.  Thanks Holly and contributing ladies.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 8, 2015)

I made them.  First a sample for me.  Could not eat it. To me it was like eating overly sweet eggs.   Cooked the rest of the mixture for my son.  He loved them.  Said he will be making them...for when he just has to have something sweet.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I made them.  First a sample for me.  Could not eat it. To me it was like eating overly sweet eggs.   Cooked the rest of the mixture for my son.  He loved them.  Said he will be making them...for when he just has to have something sweet.



You know Nona, you could put a sprinkle of powdered sugar on them and enjoy them as a desert.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2015)

Yep that's a very good idea Jim...or as has been suggested already, perhaps Maple syrup or cinnamon, or berries..


----------



## ndynt (Aug 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You know Nona, you could put a sprinkle of powdered sugar on them and enjoy them as a desert.


 I found them too sweet...so sugar would make them even sweeter.  My son found them to be just sweet enough though.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

Desert is supposed to be sweet Nona.


----------



## Lara (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes Nona, I too thought they were very sweet but with the bitterness of hot coffee in the morning they worked for me. I wouldn't make a habit of it though. Also, the consistency reminds me of a crepe which makes me want to roll them up with a few fresh blueberries inside.

Glad so many tried them. I wasn't expecting that. But they are an easy experiment with healthy ingredients.

My mother said, No, if I'm going to have pancakes, I want pancakes!


----------



## Kadee (Aug 8, 2015)

Lara said:


> *Banana Pancakes using only 2 ingredients:
> *(only thing I would change in the video is to oil pan with a heat tolerant oil…oil oil is not heat tolerant. Try Sunflower oil or Avocado oil)


Hi Lara Can you please tell me what the ingredients are my iPad won't play YouTube for some reason, I'm going to ask if I need to Download  an app when I go see apple shop latter today .. Thanks


----------



## Lara (Aug 8, 2015)

Sure Kadee, no problem:

1 large banana (very ripe for easy mashing)
2 eggs

Mash the banana and eggs in a bowl with a whisk until creamy and a little frothy (lumps are fine). 
Pour batter on a lightly oiled pan medium high (the video uses coconut oil but if you don't want any flavor use canola or sunflower oil)
When somewhat golden brown, flip them. Cook them a little longer than regular pancakes because they're more liquidy (they have no flour).

It's easy to use too much oil. If that happens you can lay them on a paper towel first before plating them. The video makes very small pancakes. Mine are a little bigger but not as large as my photo of them appears…it's an optical illusion because they are on a dessert size plate and I used a macro camera-setting to get a close-up.

They're very sweet so you won't need maple syrup. As suggested above you can make these as a dessert and add various fruits and/or powdered sugar


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 8, 2015)

Gonna try them tomorrow morning. Debating about adding a couple strawberries, but I want to taste 'as is' first.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 9, 2015)

Lara said:


> Sure Kadee, no problem:
> 
> 1 large banana (very ripe for easy mashing)
> 2 eggs
> ...


Thank you Lara might try them for tea ( Dinner ) we had lunch so we don't eat much for tea , have the Ingredients on hand
I make Icecream in the summer with just bananas, frozen fruit and  a couple of tablespoons of yoghurt nothing extra , hubby scoffs it it's really nice..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2015)

Well I've decided I'm going to try them with ice-cream... it's really hot today..so they might go down well for lunch out in the garden....


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 9, 2015)

I made the banana pancakes this morning.  Followed the recipe using a very ripe banana, but they were a bit difficult/messy to cook.  The consistency of the finished pancake was nothing like in the video/picture – more like scrambled eggs.  Taste was fine, but not something I would make often although I might give it another try.


----------



## Lara (Aug 9, 2015)

*Holly*…in the garden sounds lovely
*apple*…I used a really hot griddle (but not smoking) and that (plus oil) gave me crispy edges…lay on paper towel if oily. You have to cook them longer than regular pancakes I think because they are more liquidy (they have no flour). Check out my pancake pic in post #5


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 9, 2015)

Lara, yours look good in that pic. Could be mine needed to cook longer because yes, they were more liquidy than regular pancakes.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 11, 2015)

Lara I made the pancakes for lunch today, they tasted nice ,mine set just fine and looked like the regular pancakes I make.      ( I don't like thick P/C) Thanks for posting the idea/recipe


----------

